# FR: même - place de l'adverbe



## iaatf

Am I doing this correctly?
Nous avons même un extincteur.
Quelques personnes prennent même notre photo?
Thanks.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## cropje_jnr

Yes, _même _seems correctly placed to me in both instances.


----------



## Maître Capello

cropje_jnr said:


> Yes, _même _seems correctly placed to me in both instances.


----------



## capriol

Hello,

Je veux dire

"  elle reçoit les touristes payants, y compris un éditeur réputé qui l’a *même* persuadé de publier son histoire."

Est-ce que c'est correct?

N


----------



## pieanne

Pour moi oui, mais attention, c'est "persuadé*e*" (s'accorde avec le cod)


----------



## W. Chopin

Bonjour. Aidez-moi, svp. C'est un sujet qui est superflou pour moi, même après avoir fait beaucoup d'exercices sur _même placé devant le nom_ et _même placé après le nom,_ je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi dans cette phrase *même *est placé après le nom? Merci beaucoup d'avance.


Beaucoup d'hommes ont-ils cette chance de vivre et de mourir dans la maison *même* où ils sont nés?


----------



## Gwan

Si tu parles anglais, un explication peut être trouvé ici. Il peut être traduit, peut être, par 'do many people/men have this opportunity to live and die in the very same house in which they were born?' Un question d'accent, je crois... mais peut être un natif peut le confirmer?


----------



## W. Chopin

Beaucoup d'hommes ont-ils cette chance de vivre et de mourir dans la maison *même* où ils sont nés? 

Beaucoup d'hommes ont-ils cette chance de vivre et de mourir dans la *même *maison où ils sont nés? 

Ici je ne vois pas la différence. Même *ma variante* qui est en rouge me semble plus juste.


----------



## Zia R.

Il faudrait dire, pour que la variante 2 soit correcte :  "Beaucoup d'hommes ont-ils cette chance de vivre et de mourir dans la *même *maison que celle où ils sont nés"? 
Cette 2ème solution est plus lourde et moins jolie, même si le sens est identique.
La phrase de départ pourrait aussi bien être dite sans "même" : "Beaucoup d'hommes ont-ils cette chance de vivre et de mourir dans la maison où ils sont nés ?" Le "même" n'est là que pour insister sur ce qui est dit. 
Alors que dans la deuxième solution, le "même" compare 2 choses et ne peut pas être supprimé (si on construit la phrase correctement - désolée W. Chopin ;-)). J'espère que mon explication n'est pas trop confuse.  

En général, si on peut traduire "même" par "very", "même" se place après le nom.


----------



## jann

Il ne s'agit pas de dire que l'une des deux phrases est "plus juste" que l'autre.  Elles ont des significations légèrement différentes.

_Do many men have the good fortune to live and die_...
Beaucoup d'hommes ont-ils cette chance de vivre et de mourir...
1. ...dans la maison *même* où ils sont nés ? = _in the *very* house where they were born?_
 2. ...dans la *même *maison où ils sont nés ? = _in the *same* house where they were born?

_Je résume ce qu'en dit le TLFi concernant les deux cas :

1. l'adjectif postposé indique que l' "être" évoqué est spécifiquement en cause, à l'exclusion de tout autre.  C'est particulièrement fréquent dans des compléments circonstanciels de lieu ou de temps.  
2. l'adjecti antéposé marque l'unicité, l'unité.  

La 2e version nous indique un fait, une vérité : "on parle d'une seule maison".  La 1re version nous fait comprendre qu'il s'agit d'une seule maison, et insiste sur l'aspect extraordinaire de ce fait : "imaginez donc !  toute une vie dans cette maison-là".

Comprenez-vous mieux la différence entre les deux phrases ?


----------



## Corky Ringspot

Hello - where best to put 'même' in following phrase:

'ils ne se rendraient pas compte de mon absence'

After or before 'compte'?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## corsicangirl

hello

The correct sentence is:
"ils ne se rendraient même pas compte de mon absence"
[…]

Regards


----------



## Bix

[…] As for the position of "même", both can be correct and have a slightly different meaning.

The most generally used will be the one given by Corsicangirl here above: 
"Ils ne se rendraient même pas compte de mon absence" : they wouldn't even notice my absence.

"Ils ne se rendraient pas compte même de mon absence" would emphasize the idea that they do not notice anything, including your absence : they would'nt notice not even my absence.


----------



## charlesread-atlanta

Hi everybody,

First of all, I'd like to thank many of you for all of the help with my last post, I feel humbled.

Secondly, I'd like to annoy you with another basic grammar question.

I've seen "même" used adverbially to mean "even" - About.com (http://french.about.com/od/vocabulary/a/meme.htm) says that it should precede the word receiving the emphasis, which I understand very well.  But where does it go in negative constructions?  Are the following sentences grammatically correct?

1) Même je n'aime pas le poulet.  (Emphasis on "I",  'Even I don't like chicken")
2) Je ne même aime pas la poulet.  (Emphasis on "liking", 'I don't even like chicken")  [I'm actually not quite sure if même is the right word here.]
3) Je ne même reconnais pas cet homme.  (Emphasis on "recognizing", 'I don't even recognize this man' - as if somebody had asked you if you know a man that you've never seen before)

Thank you very much for your assistance!


----------



## Yendred

Hi charles,

The correct phrases are:
1) Même moi, je n'aime pas le poulet (Emphasis on "moi")
2) Je n'aime même pas le poulet (Emphasis on "n'aime pas")
3) Je ne reconnais même pas cet homme (Emphasis on "ne reconnais pas")


----------



## charlesread-atlanta

Bix said:


> "Ils ne se rendraient pas compte même de mon absence" would emphasize the idea that they do not notice anything, including your absence : they would'nt notice not even my absence.



Makes sense, how would one put emphasis on "me"?  As is in a reply to the question "Do you think they will notice my absence?" - something like "They wouldn't notice even MY absence [I am more important than you, and since they don't notice my absence, certainly they wouldn't notice your absence]"

"Ils ne se rendraient pas compte de mon même absence." ?

"Ils ne se rendraient pas compte de mon absence même." ?

Fun discussion!

Oh, and thank you Yendred for your previous reply!


----------



## Micia93

you can't say "de mon même absence", and "de mon absence même" sounds strange


----------



## ringostarr

Bonjour,

Tous mes profeseurs de français m'ont dit que même (when it refers to even) va après le verbe principal, mais l'autre jour un ami m'a dit je suis étonné même et ça sonnait un peu bizarre pour moi. C'est bien comme ça ou on doit dire Je suis même étonné? C'est à dire, que l'on doit placer même après le verbe principal toujours?

Par exemple: Je l'ai même vu pleurer, on peut dire Je l'ai vu même pleurer ou Je l'ai vu pleurer même?

Merci!!!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Aux temps composés, même se place entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé ; donc, je l'ai même vu pleurer et je suis même étonné.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je suis d'accord avec Lacuzon. Théoriquement, ça devrait être _Je suis même étonné._ Cela dit, _"Je suis étonné*,* même"_ ne me choquerait pas. C'est comme quelque chose qu'on dit après-coup. On commence par dire _"Je suis étonné"_, puis au dernier moment, on rajoute _"Je suis étonné, *même*"._ Un peu comme si on disait _"I'm surprised, actually"_ en anglais. Pourtant, théoriquement, on devrait dire _I'm actually surprised._


----------



## VivianDarkbloom

Est-ce que je pourrais dire « moi même » au lieu de « même moi » dans le contexte du 1er example ?

S'il s'agit d'une locution prépositive comme « être en train de qqch », où l'adverbe « même » doit figurer: après la locution ou en avant ?

Examples:
Maintenant je suis *en train même* de me préparer à passer des épreuves du DALF.
Maintenant je suis *même en train* de me préparer à passer des épreuves du DALF.

Quelle est enfin la position correcte?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Non ! C'est même moi ! Sinon on comprendrai moi-même (myself)

Même vient avant la locution prépositive.


----------



## Lly4n4

"Je suis en train même de..." : à l'instant exact où je vous parle, je suis en train de...
"Je suis même en train de..." : je suis d'ailleurs en train de...


----------



## Lacuzon

> "Je suis en train même de..." : à l'instant exact où je vous parle, je suis en train de...


Tu dirais vraiment ça ?


----------



## ringostarr

It depends on the sense you want to give to the phrase

Même moi -> Even me (myself), I don't like chicken
Moi même -> Myself, I don't like chicken. It's not correct, you should say: "Moi, je n'aime pas le poulet". Instead of moi même, thats why the first one is the correct one (they wanted to give that sense to that phrase).

I hope I made myself clear and it can help you!


----------



## Lly4n4

Lacuzon said:


> Tu dirais vraiment ça ?


Ce n'est pas du bon français, mais je pourrais le dire. Une version abrégée et moche de "Je suis en train en ce moment-même de...".

J'ai trouvé un tweet avec la même structure (fautive) :


> je suis _en train même_ de l'installer (Win Vista x86)



Un article de blog :


> *la burratta* qui est en train même de détrôner la célébrissime mozzarella



Et un dialogue soudanais...


> il y a tellement de criquets, lesquels sont _en train même_ de manger les feuilles d'arbres


----------



## wsclambertville

Ma question est sur l’usage et/ou placement du mot “même” dans l’expression suivante:

…peut-être même le problème le plus important de notre génération.”

L’étudiante fait une rédaction sur le problème d’obésité de nos jours. Je pense qu’elle fait une traduction directe de l’expression anglaise “maybe even” et je pense qu’il vaudrait mieux mettre le mot “même” au premier: “…même peut-être le problème le plus important…”

Ai-je raison? Est-ce que l’original est incorrect?

Merci monde français!
wsclambertville


----------



## Reynald

Non, c'est l'étudiante qui a raison. Désolé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, enfin, disons que les deux ordres sont possibles, mais que celui donné par l'étudiante est beaucoup plus fréquent et naturel.

_peut-être même_ 
_même peut-être_ ()


----------

